

Red Hat's "obfuscated" kernel source - sagarun
http://lwn.net/Articles/430098/

======
bediger
+1 to the author of the article (not the "obfuscators") for using the word
"therein". And correctly, as near as I can tell.

------
sagarun
It is not a mistake: <http://lwn.net/Articles/430106/>

